# Giant Trevally



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi there..

Caught this Giant trevally off Mackay.. On a RMG.. Was actually drifting at the time spinning for mack tuna and ribbonfish with the other rod just tagging behind, when all of a sudden my reel screamed and Yip after 40 minutes this is what i got out. a 19.2kg Giant Trevally.. On the same day i caught a 8kg spanish on a 1" soft plastic with no wire trace while trying to get some senate for livies on a crap "big w" rod. Was probablly one of the most memorable day's i have had on my fishingski. But no photo's of that one.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoa man you caught that off a yak / ski?

Unreal mate, insanely jelous... Make sure you enter the fishing comps on AKFF!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Geez I miss fishing in Mackay.

Great place to live, even better place to fish.

If only my wife would move back there, fat chance, unfortunately.

What type of ski do you have haulem?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: now that's why they call em GIANT trevally, nice work landing that on a ski mate.


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi There...

I have a ski from my home country (South Africa).. Its an made by eric's canoe shoppe. Called a tunny. Really nice boat. There are many similar models on the market. Great fishing platforms. Other similar boats are the stealths and Tomski's as well as the popes


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi haulem 
The pic of your awesome GT has gone, l would love to see it, is there any way to get it back on your post


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

same problem here, I really want to see this one.

cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

me to, no pic!!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:evil: Ahh f*k


----------



## haulem (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi there

Will repost that image as soon as i got a gap..


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmmm trevally steaks on the bbq yummmmm 

Thats a bloody nice fish there Haulem

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow that's massive!!


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

tops


----------

